
Stephen Hawking says afterlife is a fairy story  - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110516/us_yblog_thelookout/stephen-hawking-says-afterlife-is-a-fairy-story
======
amalag
Maybe title should read, "Zombie Stephen Hawking, bad from the dead to tell us
all about it"

He can only rely on his mental speculation and sense perception which are not
sufficient to deal in matters beyond this life.

